# cant get mod_security rules to work..

## dirtbag

I just updated mod_security and mod_security-crs to  the latest version and restarted apache and I get the following

```

Syntax error on line 148 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/mod_security/10_asl_rules.conf:

ModSecurity: No action id present within the rule

[Sat Sep 29 15:10:45 2012] [warn] module security2_module is already loaded, skipping

ModSecurity: WARNING Using transformations in SecDefaultAction is deprecated (/etc/apache2/modules.d/mod_security/10_asl_antimalware.conf:25).

ModSecurity: WARNING Using transformations in SecDefaultAction is deprecated (/etc/apache2/modules.d/mod_security/10_asl_rules.conf:30).

Syntax error on line 148 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/mod_security/10_asl_rules.conf:

ModSecurity: No action id present within the rule

[Sat Sep 29 15:10:46 2012] [warn] module security2_module is already loaded, skipping

ModSecurity: WARNING Using transformations in SecDefaultAction is deprecated (/etc/apache2/modules.d/mod_security/10_asl_antimalware.conf:25).

ModSecurity: WARNING Using transformations in SecDefaultAction is deprecated (/etc/apache2/modules.d/mod_security/10_asl_rules.conf:30).

Syntax error on line 148 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/mod_security/10_asl_rules.conf:

ModSecurity: No action id present within the rule

```

ive googled but cant figure out what this "no action id ...." means.

regards,

db

----------

## turtles

I am not sure if this helps but I was just checking it out and saw your post.

http://blog.modsecurity.org/2008/07/modsecurity-tri.html

Also

Did you get a new config file you need to update?

----------

## dirtbag

ok so i wiped out my old mod_security rules and upgraded to the latest.. modsecurity-crs-2.2.6

I believe this is all I have now.. and now I get the following when i try to start up apache.

```

Syntax error on line 40 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/80_modsecurity-crs.conf:

Invalid command 'SecComponentSignature', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration

Syntax error on line 40 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/80_modsecurity-crs.conf:

Invalid command 'SecComponentSignature', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration

```

any ideas?

*  www-apache/mod_security

      Latest version available: 2.7.0_rc3

      Latest version installed: 2.7.0_rc3

      Size of files: 1,010 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.modsecurity.org/

      Description:   Web application firewall and Intrusion Detection System for Apache.

      License:       Apache-2.0

*  www-apache/modsecurity-crs

      Latest version available: 2.2.6

      Latest version installed: 2.2.6

      Size of files: 284 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.owasp.org/index.php/Category:OWASP_ModSecurity_Core_Rule_Set_Project

      Description:   Core Rule Set for ModSecurity

      License:       Apache-2.0

-db

----------

## turtles

What version of Apache are you running?

----------

## dirtbag

*  www-servers/apache

      Latest version available: 2.2.22-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.2.22-r1

-db

----------

